# Photoshop CS2 Free Download from Adobe



## dewey (Jan 7, 2013)

The internet giveth... and Adobe taketh away.


----------



## dewey (Jan 7, 2013)

Servers are getting hammered right now... but they'll catch up at some point.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, this might just be the temporary solution to my problem!
I have the Creative Suite CS5 for Mac. Unfortunately, my Mac died just before Christmas. I'm hoping it can be fixed but in the meantime, I can only process photos at work (where I have CS5 on both my Mac and my PC--but also have actual WORK to do, which prevents me from having time to process photos).

I tried downloading Gimp and using the Nikon software to process raw files then gimp for additional processing, but it just isn't really working well for me. I can't get a good handle on making the workflow not seem tedious, plus I just don't really WANT to learn new software right now. I want PS! 

I have a PC laptop at home, but no Windows-based Adobe software.  Yeah, a laptop is not ideal for photo processing, but it's better than nothing!  I think I'll give the CS2 a try when I get home--all I need is something to use until I either get the Mac fixed or replaced.

EDIT: Or NOT.   Well, I'd decided NOT to download it anyway; too many things I love about CS5 at work to go backwards to CS2 at home.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm going to try downloading it for my son to use - maybe in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## Judobreaker (Jan 7, 2013)

That's nice.
Not that I need it (I have CS6 myself) but it's really great for people that can't afford the newer ones, and CS2 is very capable of doing really cool things.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Well, this might just be the temporary solution to my problem!
> I have the Creative Suite CS5 for Mac. Unfortunately, my Mac died just before Christmas. I'm hoping it can be fixed but in the meantime, I can only process photos at work (where I have CS5 on both my Mac and my PC--but also have actual WORK to do, which prevents me from having time to process photos).
> 
> I tried downloading Gimp and using the Nikon software to process raw files then gimp for additional processing, but it just isn't really working well for me. I can't get a good handle on making the workflow not seem tedious, plus I just don't really WANT to learn new software right now. I want PS!
> ...



Danged work...getting in the way of the work of processing photos...


----------



## dewey (Jan 7, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Danged work...getting in the way of the work of processing photos...


----------



## KmH (Jan 7, 2013)

Here we are 7+ hours later and the linked to page still says "*Site Area Temporarily Unavailable*".


----------



## ratssass (Jan 7, 2013)

don't be so quick............
No, You Can't Download Adobe CS2 Applications For Free - Forbes


----------



## KmH (Jan 7, 2013)

That's about what I thought.

It made absolutely no sense for Adobe to be distributing CS 2, free or otherwise.


----------



## Onerider (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, heck. It won't run on 10.7 anyway.


----------



## CA_ (Jan 8, 2013)

Just kidding!


----------



## dewey (Jan 8, 2013)

D'oh!  The internet strikes again.  Before I posted here I checked the link and Adobe was displaying serial numbers... so I thought it was on the up and up.

I blame the Mayans.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 8, 2013)

CA_ said:


> I really need to start paying for software. I haven't in years.


So, you're pirating and using Adobe Illustrator and Photoshop CS6 illegally.  And so you're admitting here, where we care about such things, that you regularly violate Adobe's copyright.

I have to bite my tongue now to keep from saying things about you that might get me banned.  :angry1:


----------



## CA_ (Jan 8, 2013)

Buckster said:


> CA_ said:
> 
> 
> > I really need to start paying for software. I haven't in years.
> ...




Hah no!! It was meant to be a dry joke, but I guess the interwebs doesn't have that button yet, my bad! Unfortunately for my wallet I've certainly paid for my software. I'll have to edit that post so it doesn't get misunderstood again. oops!
t


----------



## texkam (Jan 8, 2013)

> It made absolutely no sense for Adobe to be distributing CS 2, free or otherwise.


I beg to differ. Any somewhat serious to pro user is way beyond CS2 and would find it painfully lacking, but making CS2 freely available would reach out to many of the curious who could end up being hooked and later decide, after a little persuasion by the Adobe marketing folks, that all the improvements contained in the latest release are well worth the cost.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 8, 2013)

texkam said:
			
		

> I beg to differ. Any somewhat serious to pro user is way beyond CS2 and would find it painfully lacking, but making CS2 freely available would reach out to many of the curious who could end up being hooked and later decide, after a little persuasion by the Adobe marketing folks, that all the improvements contained in the latest release are well worth the cost.



Give CS2 away, cash in on all the subsequent upgrade purchases. Shablam!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 9, 2013)

Do they still offer the 30-day free trials as purchase incentives?


----------



## sm4him (Jan 9, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> texkam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I might not be remembering this correctly, but I thought you no longer get any upgrade allowances unless you have the most recent version to upgrade from (i.e. CS5 to CS6, but NOT CS4 to CS6). I'm pretty sure you can't still upgrade from CS2 to CS3 (at least, not for a significant savings in cost), so you can't download the <not> free CS2, then do an upgrade through CS3, CS4, etc...
If that's true, then a free download of CS2 wouldn't allow you to "cash in" on anything.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 9, 2013)

snowbear said:


> Do they still offer the 30-day free trials as purchase incentives?




Last I checked they did, but admittedly that was last year. 
I think it was November when I downloaded a trial of LR.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 9, 2013)

sm4him said:


> I might not be remembering this correctly, but I thought you no longer get any upgrade allowances unless you have the most recent version to upgrade from (i.e. CS5 to CS6, but NOT CS4 to CS6). I'm pretty sure you can't still upgrade from CS2 to CS3 (at least, not for a significant savings in cost), so you can't download the <not> free CS2, then do an upgrade through CS3, CS4, etc...
> If that's true, then a free download of CS2 wouldn't allow you to "cash in" on anything.



I believe you are correct on this; it seems to me this came up with the release of CS6.  Upgrading each step (CS2 -> CS3 -> CS4 -> CS5 -> CS6) would likely cost more than purchasing CS6 outright.


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2013)

CS 3, 4, and 5 owners currently qualify for upgrade pricing  for CS 6. Adobe no longer sells CS 5 nor any earlier version of Photoshop.

You would be hard pressed to find a Buy price (full retail or upgrade) on Adobe's website these days. Adobe is really pushing the monthly Creative Cloud rental option, which would go a long way to addressing the rampant theft of their software, while also eliminating upgrade pricing.

Many don't know that when you use an Adobe product to edit a photo, a record is made in the image metadata which Adobe product was used.
In that way Adobe can pretty accurately estimate that about 1/3 of all the Adobe software being used in the world is pirated Adobe software.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok folks, I just downloaded CS2 free, completely legit. Now the question. I'm currently using Photo Pro 3. Would CS2 be a step backward?


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 9, 2013)

ratssass said:


> don't be so quick............
> No, You Can't Download Adobe CS2 Applications For Free - Forbes



The Forbes article REALLY has me confused. The first half says "opps, these aren't free" then the second half says "If you can't afford Adobe stuff, you can dowload CS2, including Photoshop for free, just the cost of the time it takes to download it. It's old, but here it is" 
I went to the link and downloaded it, installed the serial # and all seems fine. I don't get it. The same article says it's not free, but here it is free if you want to download it. Am I missing something?


----------



## snowbear (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes - he is completely contradictory.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Charlie, I re-read that several times because I thought I missed something. BTW,  I registered it with my proper name and email address, so I'm out there for the world to see. I don't do pirated software, so if this comes up not legit, it will be deleted.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah - I'm not sure what he meant to write.

Son #2 has downloaded and installed PSE.  This will work for him until he can get LR and a newer version of PSE.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 9, 2013)

I still have a strong soft spot for B&W. All my Medium and Large format film photgraphy was B&W. 35mm was reserved for store process color prints and slides. I'd love to get Silver Efex and get back into B&W, but the requirements are insane for something that's no more then a hobby. I'd be better off going back into film.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 9, 2013)

Want a bulk loader?  I got three for $15 a while back when i was taking the photo classes.  I've got Tri-X in one of them, but the other two are available.  I've got to get them out of the closet and offer them here.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Charlie, but I gave mine away years ago.


----------



## ratssass (Jan 9, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> ratssass said:
> 
> 
> > don't be so quick............
> ...



i,too,was confused by that,so i didn't pursue it.


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2013)

The Adobe page is now available, and it looks like it also has serial numbers. Go figure.

Adobe - CS2 Downloads


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 9, 2013)

I got mine.


----------

